# The Most Embarrassing Book on Your Kindle



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Over on the Let's Talk Kindle! section of this forum, people have been discussing a piece by a British journalist who tried the Kindle and was won over by it. He concluded that the most appealing feature of the Kindle was that no one could see your book cover, so you could read total embarrassing trash on the train and as far as anyone else knew, you could be reading Dostoevsky.

I recently lent my Kindle to my mom, and realized that on the first page I had a copy of "10 Days to a Less Defiant Child," which was more information than I had intended to share with her about her beloved grandchild.   

What's on YOUR Kindle you'd rather not share with the world? You can tell US -- we're just invisible people on the Internets!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandals and Sodomy. That was on the home page and one of the doctors at the Free Clinic grabbed my Kindle to look at it. I told him it was a Greek history book.   

L


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

If I saw that title, that's exactly what I would expect it to be!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I have so many unread books on mine...  mostly free ones...  several free Harlequins...  I'm sure some of those would be embarrassing if someone saw me reading those.  But I guess the one that would raise the most eyebrows would be Look Away Silence since I'm straight.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't think of the title (and frankly too lazy to go get my Kindle and look) but I've got one book that's near vampire-porn on mine...


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I liked that British journalist article - he said the most embarrassing thing on his Kindle wasn't 
porn but celebrity autobiographies.  

My most embarrassing book is probably Naturally Thin: Unleash Your SkinnyGirl and Free Yourself
from a Lifetime of Dieting by Bethenny Frankel (reality tv star). 

I thought I'd have more erotica but I can't find anything right now.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I looked through my Home and there are a few that I would be embarrassed 'cuz I'd have to explain 'em:

Band ****!
Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms
Go-Go Girls of the Apocalypse
Eating the Dinosaur
Stuff White People Like

But the truly embarrassing one would be the book that sounds exactly like what it is ....

Every Frat Boy Wants It


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hot and Naughty......it's a collection of you know what stories......and so embarrassing even I don't read it LOL


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

> Every Frat Boy Wants It


"It" being a pledge pin, of course? ;-)

I do have some very dirty Victorian erotica on my Kindle -- I moved all that into the archives before I lent out the machine!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got quite a bit of "vamporn" on my Kindle that I'm just as glad people can't see when I'm reading in public! (Especially when I see what the corresponding paperback covers look like!)

But on a serious note:


Thalia the Muse said:


> I recently lent my Kindle to my mom, and realized that on the first page I had a copy of "10 Days to a Less Defiant Child," which was more information than I had intended to share with her about her beloved grandchild.


I can totally understand why it might be awkward for your Mom to see this on your Kindle, but is that book any good? I have one of _those_ kids, and I'm always on the lookout for ideas on how to work with him.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

It's pretty good. My daughter's not SUPER difficult -- in most ways she's a great kid, does her homework, etc. But early on in the book he describes defiant children as thinking that they should be equal to the adults in the household, and that is our problem in a nutshell. She'll just randomly wig out about doing something that we ask her to do, or if we say no to something she wants (and other times she can hear "no" and deal with it fine), and she seems to be completely unable to apologize when she's in the wrong. SO, I was looking for something to help us manage those situations better.

On the plus side, I thnk he has some useful advice about listening to your kid and really trying to understand them -- that defiant kids feel misunderstood and are emotionally immature -- and I do think has helped de-fuse things somewhat. He's also adamant about parents not yelling, which I think is good advice but my husband and I aren't really yellers to begin with so didn't apply to us.  On the down side, he talks a lot about being calm, firm, and consistent, but not a lot about what "firmness' looks like while avoiding power struggles. His discipline advice is both vague and nothing you haven't heard before (pick your battles, be consistent, don't use delayed consequences). He keeps saying "don't be controlling," but I am not at all clear on the difference between "firm" and "controlling" and I'm not finding that the book is helping me grasp it!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I guess I'm pretty boring. There's nothing on mine I'm embarrassed about. I do have Fielding's _The History of Tom Jones, a Foundling_, which in its time was considered pretty risque, I guess.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> I've got quite a bit of "vamporn" on my Kindle that I'm just as glad people can't see when I'm reading in public! (Especially when I see what the corresponding paperback covers look like!)


Ditto, along with some closer to traditional romances all of which had covers so hot a friend bought a book cover for her paper editions so she could read them on the train to work.  Two genres I never read pre-Kindle, and sure as heck would not want to be reading in public! They're all buried deep in the recesses of my 22 page "home" page. LOL


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Not risque, but I have "Full revalations of a professional rat catcher" which I'm sure would draw puzzled looks from most "civilians".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nothing.  I have absolutely nothing embarrassing on my Kindle. 
I'm pretty sure that means I'm boring.  Oh well.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Or. . . . it means you read smut but aren't embarrassed by it.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

F the Foreplay. It was on my homepage and I was trying to go to next page before showing the kindle to my boss. Of course she saw it and said "Now that's a book I want to read.!"


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I note that none of us have actually LINKED these titles so the rest can see....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> F the Foreplay. It was on my homepage and I was trying to go to next page before showing the kindle to my boss. Of course she saw it and said "Now that's a book I want to read.!"


Is that the one by J.M. Snyder? Is it any good?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I note that none of us have actually LINKED these titles so the rest can see....












I have to chuckle. Over on Barnes and Noble, this is listed as a Young Adult book. Yup, goes along with that Greek history theme I was talking about.

For some odd reason, at Amazon, the book listing has the cover for a different book.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Victoria's Wish is my command ...

looked through my Home and there are a few that I would be embarrassed 'cuz I'd have to explain 'em:









Band ****!








Like Warm Sun on Nekkid Bottoms








Go-Go Girls of the Apocalypse








Eating the Dinosaur








Stuff White People Like

But the truly embarrassing one would be the book that sounds exactly like what it is ....









Every Frat Boy Wants It


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Embarrassing Victorian porn that had to be exiled to the Archives:










Perfectly legitimate parenting guide that makes it sound like I think my lovely child is a hellion (the Kindle listing doesn't have a cover image for some reason):


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

There's nothing embarrassing about Eating the Dinosaur! I've been meaning to read that myself -- did you like it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Victoria's Wish is my command ...
> 
> But the truly embarrassing one would be the book that sounds exactly like what it is ....
> 
> ...


Funny, those frat boys look exactly like these guys...


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Hahahaha! They've been very busy boys!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Putting my money where my mouth is. Oh boy, that was REALLY inappropriate given the context! 









(first of the series, the rest of the covers and titles are more of the same)









(in the TBR pile, on the first of the series right now--which is excellent--but this one has the type of cover I despise)

We'll leave off the mortifying (and growing) number of Scottish Highland romances that seem to find their way onto my Kindle. I have no idea where they're coming from. Really. Hubby says the Kilted Porn Fairy must be visiting.

And in the spirit of Thalia's embarassing Victorian porn:











You couldn't pay me to have this one on my Kindle. I can't claim responsibility, hubby found the paper version years ago and laughed so hard at it he ended up buying out the entire remaindered stock of paperbacks at something like 50 cents each for friends. They'd sit around the campfire at military reenactments, reading the "best" parts out loud. It's got to be the single worst book I've read, which might be saying something. I'm off to go delete it from my browsing history before Amazon starts recommending things to me on the basis of it!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a couple of racy books (including the free Harlequins mentioned earlier), but I usually delete them as soon as I finish them. That way they aren't sitting around on my home page. My problem is a tendency to blush when I'm reading those sorts of things, so even though my Oberon cover says peace and tranquility and classiness, my bright red visage tells a different story.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I have a couple of racy books (including the free Harlequins mentioned earlier), but I usually delete them as soon as I finish them. That way they aren't sitting around on my home page. My problem is a tendency to blush when I'm reading those sorts of things, so even though my Oberon cover says peace and tranquility and classiness, my bright red visage tells a different story.


I was reading one of the series above in a hospital emergency room. I kept nervously watching for the nurses, hoping no one would ask to see the Kindle! I'm another blusher, and there are just some things I really shouldn't read in public!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

@Leslie ~ yes that's the book. It was a cute story. I got it over at Smashwords.


----------



## Megs (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I have to say, thank goodness the Russian princess has that strategically placed black bar with the author's name on it!

As for mine, the worst title is probably the one I'm currently reading, which is A Hunger Like No Other. Let's see what Amazon has for us in the way of paperback covers...



Ah yes, no surprise there


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Hot and Naughty......it's a collection of you know what stories......and so embarrassing even I don't read it LOL


And so you just acquired it by accident?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to go check. Out of 247 books currently on my Kindle, there aren't really any I would be embarrassed to have the world see, but there are 21 titles that I would not want my _parents_ to see.

And yes, in keeping with that British reviewer's comment, that's a much higher percentage of smut than is present in my paper books, among which those books occupy all of one measly shelf.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It was a freebie: And not only was it an embarrasment...It was the *only book in my lifetime * that I didn't finish. Even if I hate a book, I finish. This one...NO COULD DO...

The Brass Bed


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> And so you just acquired it by accident?


LOL No, it was on the Erotic Fiction thread here on KB, so I decided to give it a try.....I'm by no means a prude....but after the first couple of "stories" all DH and I could do was read it and laugh......it's _really_ bad........


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't started it yet, but I'd have to say my most embarrassing (and I'm not really embarrassed at all) is Fanny Hill.  Victorian erotica fascinates me - not from a sexual standpoint, just that they are NOT prudes after all.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

It's no longer on my Kindle (and I stopped reading long before it ended), but a well known YA fantasy author also sells porn:











I thought it was going to be more like 

which at least has a story. I read it MANY years ago when I was YA... Makes me think books should have maturity rankings like movies and video games do.

Any embarrassing books actually on my Kindle are just 'B' & 'C' fantasy / sci-fi.

Embarrassing for here... the ones not available for Kindle


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Funny, those frat boys look exactly like these guys...


I think where those boys are concerned I'm going to be more thinking now about Geoffrey's title than Leslie's

And I don't know that I yet have any titles that woudl be 'concerning' although is there some 'sister thing' kicking in here ... some of the things in the Archive tho . . . but I'm not allowed to comment on that...its one of the 'rules' of our account sharing plan.!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> We'll leave off the mortifying (and growing) number of Scottish Highland romances that seem to find their way onto my Kindle. I have no idea where they're coming from. Really. Hubby says the Kilted Porn Fairy must be visiting.


Victoria, the BDB series was exactly what I was thinking about when I mentioned "vamporn" with racy/embarassing paperback covers! I love those books! The Jeaniene Frost series in on my TBR list. Right now, I'm reading the Mercy Thompson series (Patricia Briggs). Speaking of Kilted Porn, have you read Karen Marie Moning's Highlander series? Love those.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is one of those things about having a Kindle...I have lots of books where the titles themselves aren't particularly racy but what's inside is smokin' hot. (*Sandals and Sodomy* of course is the notable exception.) A book I read last week, the actual cover is pretty sexy but if someone to look at my Kindle homepage, they wouldn't see it, of course.

*Precious Jade
Rough Canvas
Madcap Masquerade
A Fair Trade*

those are all pretty innocuous titles and I think disguise what's inside.

on the other hand, *Lessons in Seduction*, which I am reading right now, sounds a whole lot racier than it actually is. It is turning out to be mostly a mystery story.

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This is one of those things about having a Kindle...I have lots of books where the titles themselves aren't particularly racy but what's inside is smokin' hot.


Exactly! I'm not embarassed about any of the titles on my kindle or in the archives (that's my story and I'm sticking to it). Of course half of what I read are "trashy historical romance" novels and most of them have Seduction, Desire, Virgin, Courtesan, Outrageous, or Shocking in the title


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess I have the usual vamporn...but the best (?worst) is a freebie "Saddled" by Delilah Devlin.  I guess I am not really embarassed to have read it, but I would rather not flash the cover whilst reading at lunch or something like that!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

sjc said:


> It was a freebie: And not only was it an embarrasment...It was the *only book in my lifetime * that I didn't finish. Even if I hate a book, I finish. This one...NO COULD DO...
> 
> The Brass Bed


Oh my gosh - me too! It was awful - deleted it almost immediately.

My most embarrassing book was called "Rode Hard" - and it was a freebie so I thought I'd try it -- my husband starting reading it out loud - and after a good laugh I deleted it. Some of these books are so bad that they border on comedy!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> Victoria, the BDB series was exactly what I was thinking about when I mentioned "vamporn" with racy/embarassing paperback covers! I love those books! The Jeaniene Frost series in on my TBR list. Right now, I'm reading the Mercy Thompson series (Patricia Briggs). Speaking of Kilted Porn, have you read Karen Marie Moning's Highlander series? Love those.


LOL--Kiss, Dark, Immortal, and Spell are almost always within the first two homepages. I spend far more time on Karen's site than I do here, and yes, she's the reason I ended up with Kilted Porn in the first place. Sent those four in DTB form to a friend, and she's the one I mentioned earlier who ended up having to buy a book cover because she was too embarrassed to read them in public with those covers.

The BDB's are awesome, but between the titles and the covers, there's really no mistaking what's in them! That was the series I took on our Ireland trip last fall. So glad I had them all on Kindle so I wasn't flashing those covers all over Ireland!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

The most embarrassing thing on my Kindle would be the series of Gossip Girl books.  They are not particularly racy, but are probably aimed at a fourteen year old audience. I should be well past that sort of thing by now, but somehow they suck me in.  Don't tell the eighth graders I teach.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I have to admit, today at lunch, I read *The Brothers Dim* and the cover, title, and content are pretty embarrassing...LOL. But I needed a break, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

L


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

sjc said:


> It was a freebie: And not only was it an embarrasment...It was the *only book in my lifetime * that I didn't finish. Even if I hate a book, I finish. This one...NO COULD DO...
> 
> The Brass Bed


I finished it but I am with you on your review. It was during a broke time and all I had were free ones that were at the bottom of my to be read file.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> I finished it but I am with you on your review. It was during a broke time and all I had were free ones that were at the bottom of my to be read file.


So was it as bad as I assumed? I still feel guilty that I didn't finish a book!! It was so stupid...feathers and such...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> So was it as bad as I assumed? I still feel guilty that I didn't finish a book!! It was so stupid...feathers and such...


Don't feel guilty. I don't finish books all the time. In fact, I have two right now that I am not sure I am going to get back to. So many books, so little time...

L


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not embarassed by individual books on the Kindle so much as I am by the shear number of them.  At this point (in common with the amount of sock yarn resident in the closet of the spare bedroom), we probably have more than what we can realistically expect to complete over the remainder of our life expectancies.  We hae GOT to stop buying books (either that or quit work and just read).


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Figment said:


> (either that or quit work and just read).


That works for me!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I can't tell you what the most embarrassing book is on my Kindle... I'd be too embarrassed.    Did I spell embarrass right?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... anyone care to share how to "hide" your books from your little ones? I have one where the opening line just does not sound too much like a religious educator should have on their Kindle. I mean it's a good book, but if DD saw the opening line!!!!  Her friends and she basically see me like a "nun" because I teach their religion classes and I am very strict... we do not even use the word "butt" in our home! Respect and all....  But I do love this book and re-read parts of it sometimes to get in a feel good mood...  Somebody... Anybody Help!


----------

